# Darcy and her friends



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I walked outside and found my dog and cat looking suspicious. LOL I think they are plotting a plan on how to get more treats.  










And just because it is adorable, here is a picture of Darcy and one of her baby sheep. 









You have just got to love this face.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

hahahahahaha love that face.... :lol: and awwww sheep kisses :3


----------

